# Insulating boiler on Appartamento



## barrymckenna

Went to see a few rockets today in 010.ie in Trim County Meath. Setting up a lovely showroom there. Anyway, I got to see a appartamento working and I must say I was very impressed. One thing I was wondering is of anyone has attempted to install an insuljacket on the boiler. I like the idea but not sure how feasible it is.


----------



## hotmetal

I'm not sure of the specifics, I've seen this done by owners of other machines, it's fiddly with access and holes for pipes etc. But what I wanted to say was that one unwanted side effect of insulating the boiler is that it will affect the PID, because it's rate of cooling will be less. I'm sure this is probably adjustable but I wouldn't know what values to adjust and by how much. Or even if it matters. Just a thought, but one for the more technical guys to answer I think!


----------



## halvkokt

I have probably made the ugliest insulation using glasswool and heat resistant aluminium tape, approx €15. Ugly but it works! I have measured power consumption before and after insulation. After three hours its almost 30% lower consumption. Making a couple cappuccinos and one hour power on in the morning I save 15-20% energy. There is no PID in the Appartamento, only a pressure-stat switching on/off. I belive the temperature is more stable with insulated boiler. Before insulation and after three hours warm up, the pressure-stat switches heat element on for 6 seconds and turn it off for 33 seconds. After my insulation it's 6 seconds on and 56 seconds off. Cupholder is still warm and the espresso taste wonderful.


----------



## gibbon

Fantastic, I love the detailed data approach, really useful!

Any clearance issues to be mindful of?


----------



## barrymckenna

Great job!


----------

